# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos > Mediterránea >  Fotografías de la limpieza del Segura por Murcia en 2010

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Abro este tema para mostraros este pequeño reportaje de la limpieza del Segura en 2010. Fijaos en la cantidad de basura que vierten a los grandes ríos, incluidos bicicletas, motos y coches  :Mad: . Una lástima los animales muertos que salen  :Frown: .







Aquí podéis ver el reportaje completo: http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/multim...-segura-0.html



Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Una auténtica vergüenza lo poco que se cuida el medio ambiente.
1500 toneladas de basura son una auténtica barbaridad, imaginaros lo que sacarán del Ebro..

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## torreon

Que poca importancia les damos a nuestros rios... :Frown:

----------


## ben-amar

Autenticos estercoleros, en eso convertimos los rios. ¡que verguenza!

----------

